# 886 hydraulic and PTO failure



## brettbidstrup (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi there,

I have an old 886 which was my main auger tractor until recently when both the hydraulics and PTO failed at the same time. I didn't hear a bang or anything, it just stopped - augering a load of starter... It was roaring pretty hard too, so I may not of heard a bang. Has anyone had this problem before or know where I can start looking?
Many thanks
BB


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi Brett, 

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Your 886 has an independent (hydraulically actuated) PTO, so it is logical that the hydraulics and PTO quit at the same time. Check to hydraulic fluid level & change fluid & filter if it is old. Does your tractor have a suction screen in bottom of the hydraulic reservoir? If so, clean it. 

Your pump is either not moving fluid, or there is a valve stuck open dumping fluid somewhere. If you cannot find a reason with low fluid level, plugged filter or screen, then the pump is suspect. Pull the high pressure line to see if the pump is moving fluid. Gauge the flow rate in a bucket. If the pump is moving fluid, install a 3000 psi pressure gauge in the high pressure line. Pump pressure should be 2000 psi+.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

While the above information may well be good advice, I don't think it will find your problem. I wonder did the steering fail as well? Steering, PTO, and three point lift are all hydraulic, yes, but they all work from separate pumps. All thee pumps share the oil supply as well as a common drive. All are driven live whenever the engine is running, through an input shaft shaft splined into the clutch pressure plate. If all three pumps(and PTO) stop turning at the same time, this splined connection is suspect. There are other couplers and splined connections within that particular part of the drive train, but they are all internal and run in oil. That pressure plate spline is the only one that runs dry.


----------



## brettbidstrup (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi Harry and Fedup - Thank you very much for your help.

The steering did go at the same time, and I was guessing it was a coupling internally somewhere. Do you know of a inspection plate that I might be able to pull off to have a look? I'm guessing to fix it, I'll have to split it? 

It used to take a while - 15 or so seconds - to get oil pressure up enough to steer the old girl, but I'm guessing that's not related?

Its not worth much, but its worth a lot less sitting in the grass

Thanks again for your help


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The steering pump is in the clutch housing, so if it stops turning the problem has to be between that pump and the pressure plate. I'm not aware of any access to the clutch area without splitting the tractor.


----------

